# Power Pivot Cross Join function



## bgoldstoff (Jan 25, 2016)

Hi,

I am new to using power pivot.  I am trying to use power pivot to generate a cross join of a table of a number of values. To make my question concrete lets say I have a table in excel of 5 values.  I would like to use power pivot to cross join this table 10 times (for a grand total of 5^10 combinations or rows).  How would I do that?  I can do it in excel with some formulas but it bombs out after 100,000 rows. 

Thanks


----------



## Matt Allington (Jan 25, 2016)

You should use Power Query for this and load to Power Pivot.  Take a look at my Blog Post on the topic here  Cross Join with Power Query -


----------



## happy1001 (Jan 26, 2016)

Matt Allington said:


> You should use Power Query for this and load to Power Pivot.  Take a look at my Blog Post on the topic here  Cross Join with Power Query -



Thank you so much Matt. Real Good Blog Post.


----------

